# #KNIFEGOD



## cheflivengood (Jun 23, 2017)

Let's take a minute to wish Jon a Happy 25th Birthday! So young, so awesome. :groucho:


----------



## foody518 (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Jon!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 23, 2017)

Wait, what! He's only 25?!?

Rocking it! Happy birthday Jon!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2017)

25? No way he's only 25...haha


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy birthday, Jon!


----------



## Benuser (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Jon!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jun 23, 2017)

God bless and happy birthday!


----------



## khashy (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy birthday sir


----------



## Anton (Jun 23, 2017)

he's a little older, but yes, he's a grown kid... 

Best wishes J


----------



## pete84 (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jon


----------



## Jacob_x (Jun 23, 2017)

Just out of interest, what knife would you like for your birthday Jon, if you could have it? Happy bday


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 23, 2017)

Jacob_x said:


> Just out of interest, what knife would you like for your birthday Jon, if you could have it? Happy bday


Interesting question indeed. What would a purveyor of fine steel wish for himself. Me thinks he already has it.

Happy birthday Jon! Don't believe the figure being thrown around but hey, to paraphrase MJ: I'm Not Gonna Spend My Life Being A Number.


----------



## YG420 (Jun 23, 2017)

HAPPY BDAY JON!


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Jon. I'll take the secret of the age of the #KNIFEGOD to my grave


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks so much guys... really apprecaite it.

What would i get for myself? Hmm... are we talking something really to use, or just something that i lust over, but might not use as much?

FYI, i'm 33 today


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 23, 2017)

It's your birthday, you're allowed both types.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday to you Jon.


----------



## gic (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Jon!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah, it's time for a mid life crisis knife. Happy birthday Jon!


----------



## Nemo (Jun 23, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah, it's time for a mid life crisis knife. Happy birthday Jon!



My mind boggles about what such a knife would be like


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2017)

Over the years, Hinoura-San has become a very good friend. He is someone that I hang out with and talk with about all kinds of things totally unrelated to Knives. He plays around with some fun things in his workshop, and one of those would probably be my midlife crisis knife. He is such an amazingly talented guy, and I really love the work that he does. I have a few things from him already, but I know a few more that I want.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 24, 2017)

Hope you have a great day Mr. Broida!! Happy B-Day :bliss:


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 24, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 24, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Jon! So happy you're a contributor here and have helped so many people with knives and sharpening. Your personal integrity in helping people make good choices for their needs is remarkable.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 24, 2017)

thanks again guys


----------



## XooMG (Jun 24, 2017)

Happy birthday. Sorry to have fallen out of touch a bit.


----------



## Miles (Jun 25, 2017)

Happy birthday Jon!


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Jon!

And sorry, I was calling BS on the 25 as well.


----------



## sharptools (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy Bday! hope I'm not too late to the party.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 27, 2017)

Just saw this..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY old man!!! lus1:


----------



## apathetic (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jon! Hinoura indeed


----------

